# Sturgeon



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

I've heard some stories about sturgeon being seen on perdido and escambia, can anyone verify if that's true or not ?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes,all the way up to the dam on escambia in lower alabama.They hang around all summer long in the deeper bends,Not supposed to "target" fish for them .They have been caught using a big ball of worms though.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

yep, best way to locate them is too haul ass upriver, looking for jumping fish....:whistling:

just kidding, just kidding...you will need to be alert to dodge them, sometimes as they go air born in front of your boat...scare the hell outta you.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was out there this past Saturday and seen a few on Escambia surfacing about halfway up White's River. It's the river next to main Escambia.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They get kind of annoying when catfishing. You swear you have a 60lb cat on then turns out to be a dumb ol sturgeon that you gotta cut loose


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

*sturgeon*

blackwater has some bigguns @ the mouth of cooper basin


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I've seen a 6 footer at the mouth of Boggy Bayou in the bay.


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

Yellow river is loaded with 6-7' giants during summer


----------

